# Sooooo Excited!



## lolly163 (Jul 2, 2010)

Oooh I had to share it with someone... I pick up my Harvest Mice on Friday. I am having 2 pairs (2 does 2 bucks) and have never kept them before :lol: :lol: I wont be able to sleep Thursday night!

Their cage is almost finished. Just waiting for their nests and insect food to arrive from Netpetshop and i'm all set


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

You are lucky! I want Harvest Mice.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh wow!! Make sure you provide piccies when they settle in - I love them but don't think they'd like cuddles as much as my fancies!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thats exciting!


----------

